# Inventory Spreadsheet



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

So as someone that stares at spreadsheets all day, how could i NOT start one for my cigar inventory??? THAT IS THE QUESTION.

SO........... this is where i am at so far....










-hovering over the cigar names pops up a picture
-both shape and strength have dropdown menus to select from (strength is also automatically color coded)
-if the quantity is less than 1, the cell blacks out
-of course a running total in the top right corner

I can see this turning into a HUGE sheet easily, im contemplating a HUGE LIST OF BRANDS for a dropdown in the "brand" column which would populate the "strength" as well as a, maybe to come, "country of origin". BUT that is work for another day...

I think its a good start, just thought i would share. :smoke2:

regards
rb


----------



## ScoobyLovesJazz (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, that is a slick spread sheet. I have been meaning to set something like that up for a while (and I had a text file going for a bit), but I always seem to be lousy at keeping any sort of inventory I make up to date.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

ScoobyLovesJazz said:


> Wow, that is a slick spread sheet. I have been meaning to set something like that up for a while (and I had a text file going for a bit), but I always seem to be lousy at keeping any sort of inventory I make up to date.


THERE IN LIES THE ISSUE..

BUT i have been pretty good of taking pix of all my cigars as they come in, and if i do it ONCE a week or so, i usually remember what i have smoked, and can check the sites to get the exact cigars that came in recently... SOOOO thats how i updated it to this level...

im going to save it in my phone and TRY to keep that version the most uptodate... will see how that all works out

rb


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent...as we speak I'm hovering over multiple spreadsheets myself. I think I'd add a rating pull-down with a hyperlink to your thoughts/review on it once you've smoked it. So easy to forget that stuff.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not a computer guy, but is there a way that you could set something like that up with blank data boxes but all your fields stay locked? So you could trade it or sell it? So someone like me could just enter the name/quantity/date of purchase/ect????


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

nanotech said:


> Excellent...as we speak I'm hovering over multiple spreadsheets myself. I think I'd add a rating pull-down with a hyperlink to your thoughts/review on it once you've smoked it. So easy to forget that stuff.


also had the thought of pulling in the cigar ratings.. i tried putting a personal rating system, but was having issues.. another battle for another day..

thanks for the thoughts... the more suggestions the better

rb


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks awesome. Makes mine look look so unpolished compared to yours.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

That is a sweet spreadsheet you have going there. I am jealous!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Between the spread sheet and the new avatar you got a winner!
That old avatar was:biglaugh:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great! If you plan on adding more I would add the following (though it would become huge):

Box Date
Date Purchased
Where they were purchased
How much they were purchased for

That being said, if you are feeling generous and want to share your work let me know!


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> THERE IN LIES THE ISSUE..
> 
> BUT i have been pretty good of taking pix of all my cigars as they come in, and if i do it ONCE a week or so, i usually remember what i have smoked, and can check the sites to get the exact cigars that came in recently... SOOOO thats how i updated it to this level...
> 
> ...



I just have to say that's one of the coolest things I've seen in a while and I might borrow your concept and make my own. It only makes sense right? Very cool. Very very cool.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Wonderful.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

It would take weeks for me to do something like that...good idea though!!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

thanks guys. i DO like the thought of putting the date they made the humidor, can keep track of how long they have been marinating..

im going to do a little more work and if anyone wants to get a copy of it..feel free to drop me a line..

rb


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I like the spreadsheet idea. I can remember when I bought my premiums (VSG, Padron 1964, Opus X, Etc.), but when it comes to my other smokes, I can't seem to remember when they were bought. Bravo on such a unique idea!


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

rus_bro said:


> also had the thought of pulling in the cigar ratings.. i tried putting a personal rating system, but was having issues.. another battle for another day..
> 
> thanks for the thoughts... the more suggestions the better
> 
> rb


That is an awesome spreadsheet, I have started one of my own, but my no means does it looks like that. Not sure if I have the skill t create something that detailed. Good job!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

WhoDat said:


> I like the spreadsheet idea. I can remember when I bought my premiums (VSG, Padron 1964, Opus X, Etc.), but when it comes to my other smokes, I can't seem to remember when they were bought. Bravo on such a unique idea!


when i find some time, hopefully later today i am doing to definitely add the date of purchase... luckily i am still early into my collection, so i am getting in early on remembering the dates of purchases... thanks CI... 

PS.. thanks guys for the comments..

rb


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> when i find some time, hopefully later today i am doing to definitely add the date of purchase... luckily i am still early into my collection, so i am getting in early on remembering the dates of purchases... thanks CI...
> 
> PS.. thanks guys for the comments..
> 
> rb


That is a great idea and I'm in the middle of doing the same. I would be so happy to peruse my collection while away from it.


----------



## Onasis (Sep 26, 2010)

That spreadsheet looks amazing! Great job! If I had any amount of patience with computers I would attempt to do the same, but for now, as I always have done, I'm left to take educated guesses on how many of wich cigar is left, if any!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for such a great idea, I'm new into cigar smoking and think this would be a GREAT addition to my MANY MANY MANY spread sheets.....hey it will be a spreadsheet I actually pay attention to :clap2:


----------



## luckydog (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks good. I had thought about doing something similar with Access, but then I decided I was going to sit outside in the dark with a good stick and some rum.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

luckydog said:


> Looks good. I had thought about doing something similar with Access, but then I decided I was going to sit outside in the dark with a good stick and some rum.


I like the flexibility of access but that would take some time.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

rus_bro said:


> THERE IN LIES THE ISSUE..
> 
> BUT i have been pretty good of taking pix of all my cigars as they come in, and if i do it ONCE a week or so, i usually remember what i have smoked, and can check the sites to get the exact cigars that came in recently... SOOOO thats how i updated it to this level...
> 
> ...


Rusty again nice work and I've got a spreadsheet of my own and definitely include the date it goes into the humidor. I'd love to hear more about how you save it on your phone. I think that is the key to keep it updated and also to get the full enjoyment and use.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> Rusty again nice work and I've got a spreadsheet of my own and definitely include the date it goes into the humidor. I'd love to hear more about how you save it on your phone. I think that is the key to keep it updated and also to get the full enjoyment and use.


i just added another column w/ the date... took some work, but i THINK i have the right dates in it and HERE WE GO..

as far as the phone goes, i have a HTC ARIA, and i actually cant update it YET, but i can view it... so at the moment i just save it to the harddrive and from there can send it to my email or just pull it from the phone so i always have it with me..

AND FOR THE ACCESS THING... that would be a great way to set it up, but i know d1ck bout access, so eventually i will have a spreadsheet bigger than any spreadsheet should ever be. i am guessing by the end of the week i am going to have the "CI BIG AZZ LIST OF CIGARS" in a drop down so i can just go through and choose the cigar.. once i get to that point, i will only be manually inserting size and date.. everything else will be out of dropdowns...

rb


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow get out and smoke a cigar or two you are over thinking this.

You work for the government dont you, 
Take something simple and complicate the hell out of it.

But It does look useful I just cant see myself having the thousands of sticks needed to justify that spreadsheet to me maybe when I go knock over the B&M.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice...I'd love to use this if you are down to share.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet spreadsheet.


----------



## 671stogie (Apr 10, 2017)

Would you mind sharing the spreadsheet?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

671stogie said:


> Would you mind sharing the spreadsheet?


If they answer I'll be impressed since the last posting was 7 years ago..

Welcome to the forum. Maybe do an intro and ask questions about spreadsheets.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

